# Erstellen einer Umfrage in VB - Auswertung in Excel



## vBnewbie90 (3. April 2008)

Hey,
Bin ziemlich neu was das Thema VB Anbelangt, habe aber ein VB-Projekt indem ich eine Umfrage Erstellen muss, die Ergnisse dieser Umfrage (User klickt auf die Optionbuttons) sollen in Excel ausgwertet werden. Dabei müssen die Ergebnisse von ca 30 verschiedenen Personen gespeichert werden, also muss ich wohl für jede Person ein PW erstellen, zudem soll es noch einen "Admin" Button erstellen der die Ergebnisse nach Benutzername und Passwort eingabe sofort einsehen kann.
Dazu hätte ich folgende fragen^^
1. Ich hab die Pw Abfrage für den Admin zuerst mit einer einfachen Inputbox abgefragt, aber eigentlich müsste es ja auch mit den TextBoxes gehen, doch es klappt nicht, auch bei richtiger Eingabe spuckt er immer aus das der Log- in Falsch ist, hier der Quellcode:

```
Public Class Form2
Dim a, b
Private Sub TextBox2_TextChanged(ByVal sender As System.Object, ByVal e As System.EventArgs) Handles TextBox2.TextChanged
TextBox2 = a
End Sub

Private Sub TextBox1_TextChanged(ByVal sender As System.Object, ByVal e As System.EventArgs) Handles TextBox1.TextChanged
TextBox1 = b
End Sub

Private Sub Button1_Click(ByVal sender As System.Object, ByVal e As System.EventArgs) Handles Button1.Click
If a = "Admin" And b = " login" Then
MsgBox(" Login Erfolgreich")
form2.show
Else
MsgBox("Login Fehlgeschlagen")

End If
End Sub
End Class
```
btw wie Kann ich das Kennwort eigentlich Maskieren?

Das nächste Problem wären die Accounts der Benutzer, ich muss wohl am Anfang je nachdem was der User eingibt eine Variable für diesen schaffen, also in etwa so:

```
dim a,
a= Inputbox ("Passwort")
if a = "Person1" Then
? Set Person1=b ?
Elseif a="Person2" Then
? Set Person2 =c ?
usw
Else
MsgBox ("Pw falsch")
```
Weiß nicht wie ich das wirklich machen soll, die Variable muss ja auch in den Weitern Forms noch bestehen

Das Letze Problem wäre dann die Auswertung, Wenn der User auf einen Optionbutton klickt soll für diesen einen Wert gesetzt werden und extern abgespeichert werden um ihn in Excel wieder auszurufen, die Umfrage geht nach folgendem Schema:
BSP:
"Wie berweten Sie WinXP"
Optionsbutton1 = Sehr gut OptionsButton2 = gut usw
Ich bedanke mich jetzt schon für eure Antworten  ,
MFG


----------



## Alex F. (8. April 2008)

da es sich scheinbar um .net handelt. Sollte man die Frage dann nicht da stellen wo die Leute sich mit dot.net auskennen.
Ich kann dir das gerne in vb4 oder vb5 oder vb6 aber auch php und c# und java lösen aber vb.net kenne ich von der syntax nicht und die die hier eigentlich die "guten" antworten posten auch nicht 

Grüsse bb


----------

